# Help! Paper is stuck to spray painted fans



## Multitudinous

So yesterday I was spray painting fans on a sheet of paper, and now there is several fragments of paper left behind after pulling it off. I don't know how to get it off of the fan housing. What do I do?


----------



## Bill_Bright

It is only on the housing? If so, use an xacto knife and carefully scrap it off. 

If on the blades, then I suggest replacing the fan. Good fans are precision built be balanced. If off-balance, it will create excessive vibrations and bearing wear.


----------



## Multitudinous

It's on the housing. Is there anything I can use to loosen up the paper?


----------



## Bill_Bright

Depends on the type of paint. The problem is, you could easily dissolve the plastics in the housing while eating off the paint. So again, I would scrape it off.


----------



## Multitudinous

I think it's oil based paint. Is there anything that can accelerate the removal of the paint that I can put on plastic?


----------



## Bill_Bright

That's way beyond my level of expertise. You can certainly try some paint remover in a tiny test spot and see what happens, but I am sticking what I have said 3 times now, and feel you should scrape it off. Either that, or just leave it, or finally, chalk this up to a lesson learned and buy new fans.


----------



## Multitudinous

I don't have a problem with scraping up the paint. That isn't the issue. I am just trying to find ways to loosen up the paper so I can scrape it.


----------



## Bill_Bright

I understand. But to loosen up the paint, you generally have to dissolve it and I am not sure you can do that with eating into the plastic too.


----------



## Corday

If it was latex, water would work. Turpentine would dissolve plastic. Nail polish remove could work, but scrapping is still the best idea.


----------



## gcavan

Plain water should soften the paper enough for it to be removed easily, though the paint will still need to be smoothed. Exacto knife or box cutter followed by an emery board.


----------



## Multitudinous

It doesn't matter to me if the paint needs to be smoothed. I will try water and an xacto knife. I still need to give it a second coat anyways.


----------



## Panther063

An old wire coathanger is easier to use when spraying components, you can even hang it outside under cover to minimise over spray and the smell.


----------



## GZ

Out of curiosity... Why are you spray painting the fans?

And also... Are you painting the rotor and blade assembly?

As Bill_Bright already mentioned... Fans are precision built and carefully balanced... Painting the rotating mass is not something I would recommend.


----------

